

Try holding your computer upside down - jluxenberg
http://www.ideasonboard.org/uvc/#footnote-3

======
simonsquiff
Those trying to hunt down the section, it says this:

"3 This camera module is known to be mounted upside-down in some notebooks.
Applications that use the libv4l library should display the video correctly,
as libv4l detects upside-down cameras and rotates the image automatically. See
Hans de Goede's post on the linux-uvc-devel mailing list for more information.
For applications that don't use libv4l, try holding your computer upside-down.
"

------
macemoneta
It's a joke. If you're not using v4l, then you're rolling your own. So you
either have to fix it yourself, or hold it upside down. :)

~~~
jjs
Or use xrandr to virtually hold your screen upside down. :)

------
slug
I ran into the flipped camera issue with skype on my asus laptop. Skype
doesn't use that library, so an easy way to solve it is to LD_PRELOAD, like
explained here: [http://aeminium.org/slug/software/tips/skype-asus-
flipped.ht...](http://aeminium.org/slug/software/tips/skype-asus-flipped.html)

A quick googling will show you several pages with the same workaround.

------
quadhome
[https://lists.berlios.de/pipermail/linux-uvc-
devel/2009-June...](https://lists.berlios.de/pipermail/linux-uvc-
devel/2009-June/004886.html)

------
chrispine
Isn't this more Reddit material than HN? I'd gladly upvote this... on Reddit.

------
Osiris
That's the best workaround idea I've ever heard.

------
anthonyb
...and shaking it?

